
JQuery overview - ctingom
http://www.derekgathright.com/talks/20090808_pdc_jquery.pdf
======
Subgun
A great example of how great software inspires in more ways than one.

------
etherael
This didn't tell me anything I didn't already know, but it was pretty
entertaining, will definitely use it as a fast and engaging resource to
explain to people I need to bring up to speed on it.

